
Introduction to Bayesian Filter - keyboardman
https://leimao.github.io/article/Introduction-to-Bayesian-Filter/
======
firefoxd
Ah, I read introduction and thought "finally, something for me". I'll have to
find something a little more introductory.

~~~
mlevental
here you go

[https://github.com/rlabbe/Kalman-and-Bayesian-Filters-in-
Pyt...](https://github.com/rlabbe/Kalman-and-Bayesian-Filters-in-Python)

~~~
billsix
That's the best introductory material on the subject that I know!

~~~
mlevental
it's alright. a little too idiosyncratic (and nm the "object oriented" code).
but the intuition around bayes filtering is nice and clear.

